# Detailingworld™ Review - DetailedOnline - Surreal Ceramic Infused Wax



## RandomlySet

I was able to test DetailedOnline's latest wax release a couple of weeks ago and record my thoughts of this new product.






I also got a few pictures this weekend (so a week after application)


----------

